# 2012 ECO Autumn Metallic!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Neat pictures! I like the Cruze in that color.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Great photos and an excellent looking color.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice color! Love the pics!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## imik (May 4, 2012)

very nice pics
the cruze it rocks, always :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Neat pictures! I like the Cruze in that color.


Love this color!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

The coolest thing with this color is the fact that it seems to change. Depending how the light is hitting it and the time of day, it goes from Burnt Orange, Maroon, Red, and a few other shades. I love it. At first I was so/so with it, now it looks really good especially with the black and CF against it.


Thanks for the compliments 

:sigh:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Here are some nice pictures I took of my car the other day. Borrowed a nice camera
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286
> ...


How did you get pics of my car and add the SRI and Fog lights. I just bought mine 2 weeks ago and I am in Cinti. Ohio LOL.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice pics, sir. When I started getting serious about wanting a Cruze last summer and really liked the look of Autumn, I found your pics and they're the ones that sold me on the color. I had this bookmarked for a while but had forgotten about it.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Patman said:


> How did you get pics of my car and add the SRI and Fog lights. I just bought mine 2 weeks ago and I am in Cinti. Ohio LOL.



Well you see.. When a man loves a woman... 

Glad to see you stepped up to the ECO World!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Very nice pics, sir. When I started getting serious about wanting a Cruze last summer and really liked the look of Autumn, I found your pics and they're the ones that sold me on the color. I had this bookmarked for a while but had forgotten about it.


Thats awesome. Glad to have helped!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking mighty sharp! That color is starting to grow on me also, 
Ecos! We are taking over the world!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I miss mine. RIP Autumn Metallic. Discontinued


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I miss mine.


Where is it?


----------

